# 72 hour moratorium in Finding Your Tribe



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

In an effort to improve the flow and moderation of Finding Your Tribe and its subforums, we are planning some changes. To do that, and to ease the task of reorganization and setup, we're closing the forum for a three day period. Before we reopen it we will post an announcement about the changes and any updates to guidelines.

Thanks for your patience.


----------

